# Frauenduschen



## sunrise-style (2 Apr. 2008)

Als PPS Datei zum Download (47kb)
http://rapidshare.com/files/104275110/Frauenduschen.pps

Wie eine Frau duscht​
1. Ausziehen und die Wäsche nach Farbe und Temperatur ordnen.

2. Auf dem Weg ins Badezimmer einen langen Bademantel tragen.Wenn der Ehemann vorbeikommt, alle kritischen Stellen bedecken.

3. Schaut sich ihre Verfassung im Spiegel an. Denkt daran, mehr Bauchmuskeltraining zu machen.

4. In der Dusche benützt sie einen Gesichtswaschlappen, einen Armwaschlappen, einen Fusswaschlappen, einen langen Naturschwamm,einen breiten Naturschwamm und einen Bimsstein.

5. Sie wäscht sich das Haar einmal mit Gurken und danach mit einem Shampoo mit 43 Vitaminen.

6. Sie wäscht sich das Haar noch einmal, um sicher zu gehen, das es sauber ist.

7. Dann einen Haarconditioner mit Grapefruitminze und natürlichem Avocado Öl.Sie lässt das 15 Minuten einwirken.

8. Sie wäscht sich das Gesicht mit einem Schrubber aus zerkleinerten Aprikosen, bis es rot wird.

9. Den restlichen Körper wäscht sie mit Körperpflegemittel aus Ingwer, Nuß und Jaffa Kuchen

10. Conditioner ausspülen.

11. Achselhöhlen und Beine rasieren.

12. Wasser aus.

13. Mit einem Gummischrubber alle Wasserflecken aufwischen.Schimmelflecken mit Badezimmerreiniger besprühen.

14. Aus der Dusche raus. Abtrocknen mit einem Handtuch der Grösse eines kleinen Landes. Haare mit einem super saugfähigen Handtuch trocken rubbeln.

15. Den ganzen Körper nach Pickel untersuchen. Haare mit einer Pinzette rausreissen.

16. Zurück ins Schlafzimmer. Dabei einen langen Bademantel tragen und ein Handtuch auf dem Kopf.

17. Wenn der Ehemann vorbeikommt, wieder alles sorgfältig bedecken.

Und nun wie ein Mann duscht:​
1. Auf die Bettkante setzen, ausziehen und auf den Stapel werfen.

2. Nackt in das Badezimmer laufen. Wenn die Frau vorbeikommt, mit demWienerle wackeln und „huh huuh“ machen.

3. In den Spiegel schauen, dein Wienerle anschauen und am Arsch kratzen.

4. In die Dusche steigen - Eier kratzen.

4b. Nochmal an den Eiern kratzen

5. Danach an den Fingern schnüffeln und den herben männlichen Geruch geniessen

6. Das nächstbeste Shampoo greifen und in die Haare schmieren

7. Aufschäumen und am Körper verteilen

8. Nase mit der Hand schnäuzen. Dusche wäscht alles weg.

9. Die Kimme einschäumen und dabei furzen

10. Furz Geräusche machen (echt oder nicht) und darüber lachen, wie laut sie in der Dusche klingen.

11. Die meiste Zeit dafür verwenden, die privaten Bereiche zu waschen.

12. Den Po nochmal waschen und die ausgefallenen Haare an der Seife hängen lassen.

13. Nach Reinigen der Kimme ohne abspülen Gesicht und Haare waschen

14. Mit dem Shampoo einen Irokesen Schnitt probieren.

15. Pissen.

16. Ausspülen und aus der Dusche raus.

17. Leicht abtrocknen. Selbstgespräche über die Wasserflecken ausserhalb führen,weil der Duschvorhang die ganze Zeit aus der Badewanne heraushing.

18. Nochmals die Grösse des Wieners im Spiegel betrachten und abschätzen.

19. Duschvorhang offen lassen, nasse Duschmatte auf dem Boden, Licht und Ventilator anlassen.

20. Zum Schlafzimmer zurück mit dem Handtuch um die Hüfte. Wenn die Frau wieder vorbeikommt, das Handtuch wegziehen, mit dem Wienerle wackeln und „huh huuh“ machen.

21. Nasses Badetuch aufs Bett schmeissen.

Wenn du über die Wahrheit hinter diesen Tatsachen nicht lachen konntest, dann stimmt etwas mit dir nicht. ;-)

Als PPS Datei zum Download (47kb)
http://rapidshare.com/files/104275110/Frauenduschen.pps​


----------



## Katzun (2 Apr. 2008)

*hehe* hier werden siche einige wiedererkennen


----------



## maierchen (2 Apr. 2008)

Jawohl ja wieder erkennen .aber was soll der Wiener das ,schon mal was 
von Deutschländer gehört!


----------

